

Yep, Facebook Takes Control Of Fb.com Ahead Of Mail Launch - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/12/fb-com/

======
jrockway
I love TechCrunch. This article links to another article that's an hour old
that says mail.facebook.com shows the Exchange webmail portal, and so the new
Facebook mail thing is going to be Exchange. Nope guys, that's where the
people that work at Facebook get _their_ webmail.

Breaking news: Facebook's employees use email!

~~~
rksprst
Though it would be pretty interesting if FB integrated with Exchange to sync
facebook event invites (calendar) and facebook contacts. Would bring Exchange
to the "normal" person - probably be a smart move on Microsoft's part.

------
pak
Pointed out in the comments: Why not use fb.me, which they already owned?
fb.me is shorter and easier to remember ("facebook me" being a colloquialism
these days, joe.smith@fb.me doesn't sound bad at all). And it subtly
encourages people to go back and use the Facebook website instead of sticking
with raw email, which I guarantee will be an underpinning to whatever secret
email "project" they are finishing up.

~~~
balakk
fb.com is just two letters for most people.

I cant imagine why facebook the site and facebook-mail have to be in different
addresses. Most likely the mail feature will be surfaced within the facebook
UI. Right now, fb.com redirects to facebook.

The Fb.com address is probably just a convenience for both facebook and its
users.

~~~
dc2k08
There is a an argument for having separate domains so that official
correspondence from a website is not easily spoofed. Consider someone creating
an account 'payments@facebook.com' or something similar.

------
geoffbp
for a few seconds there I was worried that Microsoft might have teamed up with
FB to create some strange web portal that included social media, email and
documents. nightmare stuff...

still, I didn't expect FB to be using Exchange

------
phlux
fb.com will jsut further confirm FB asa _platform_

The addition of the features that they have in their roadmap, such as video
hosting, email, payments, apps etc really make a compelling case for a long
haul plan.

With the recent defection of high level googs - it is clear what is planned.

------
bhiggins
OMG HOW EXCITING!!!11111111

